# فندق فضائي في 2012



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*يتوقع بدء عمل "جلاكتك سوت" أول فندق فضائي في 2012 وسيسمح لضيوقه بالسفر حول العالم في 80 دقيقة. 







**ويقول مهندسو المشروع في برشلونة ان الفندق سيكون الاغلى في المجرة وأن تكلفة الاقامة لمدة ثلاثة ايام تبلغ اربعة ملايين دولار . وخلال هذه المدة سيرى الضيوف الشمس تشرق 15 مرة في اليوم وسيرتدون سترات مجهزة تمكنهم من الالتصاق بحوائط حجيراتهم مثل الرجل العنكبوت. 
وقال خافيير كلارامونت مدير الشركة "ان التحدي الاكبر هي الحمامات عندما تنعدم الجاذبية. وتابع "ان كيفية التلائم مع الانشطة الاساسية للضيوف ليس امرا سهلا".
ولكن ربما يتمكن الضيوف من حل مسألة كيفية الاستحمام في ظل انعدام الجاذبية فسوف يدخل الضيوف غرفة تطفو فيها فقاقيع مياه حول الضيف. 
**وعندما لا يفضل الضيوف المشاهدة من حجراتهم يمكنهم المشاركة في تجارب علمية على السفر الى الفضاء.
وبدأ جلاكتك سوت كهواية لمهندس الطيران السابق كلارامونت حتى قرر احد الشغوفين بالفضاء جعل الخيال العلمي واقعا بتوفير اغلب الثلاثة مليارات دولار المطلوبة لبناء الفندق. 
وانضم للمشروع شركة امريكية تنوي استعمار المريخ وترى فى جلاكتك سوت خطوة اولى كما تجري شركات خاصة من اليابان والولايات المتحدة والامارات محادثات بهذا الشأن.
واذا كان كلارامونت لا ينوي الكشف عن هوية داعمه السخي الا انه يوشك على كشف عن الزبائن الذين يتوقعهم. 
وقال في هذا الصدد "قمنا بحسبة كشفت ان 40 ألف شخص بالعالم يمكنهم دفع تكلفة الاقامة بهذا الفندق ولكننا لا نعرف ما اذا كانوا يرغبون في انفاق اموال للذهاب للفضاء.*​ 
استعدوا اخواني لدفع ثمن الاقامه "الرخيصه" ... تحياتي 
​​


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

يازين الأرض :80:
فنادقها رخيصه :59:
وتملك فندق على الارض بقيمة إقامة أسبوع في ( ( (جلاكتك سوت ))):68:


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههه مشكور 
لكن علي العرب ان ينجزو في هذا


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

يا سلام الواحد من الغلاء في الرض ما بالك في الفضاء كمان


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ويقول مهندسو المشروع في برشلونة ان الفندق سيكون الاغلى في المجرة وأن تكلفة الاقامة لمدة ثلاثة ايام تبلغ اربعة ملايين دولار . وخلال هذه المدة سيرى الضيوف الشمس تشرق 15 مرة في اليوم بصراحه هذه الظاهره تساوى اكثر من ذلك بكثير ولكن مش لما اللى فى الارض يلا قوا حته يسكنوا فيها الاول ويكون سكن أدمى بدلا من العشوائيات ولا هى فشخره وخلاص


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يالله انا احجز اول تذكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس غرفة كويسة على شان الاسبقية


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يالله انا احجز اول تذكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس غرفة كويسة على شان الاسبقية


----------



## كرم الدين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركت يا هذا


----------



## كرم الدين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركت يا هذا


----------



## ادور (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر لكم


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

wawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

